# Biberwier -> Coburger Hütte -> Ehrwald?



## checkb (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will durch die Biberwierer Scharte ( 814 ) über Drachensee zur Coburger Hütte und von dort wieder nach Ehrwald und zurück nach Biberwier.

Biberwierer Scharte ist hoch nur schieben und tragen, anstrengend aber kein Problem für mich. Kann man ab Coburger Haus über Seebensee und Hoher Gang ( 812 ), bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik durchfahren oder ist das Ganze eine blöde Idee und artet in Endlostragen aus?

Wenn man anders herum fährt kann man bis Seebensee radeln und würde dann zur Hütte hochtragen. Kann man ab der Coburger Hütte eine schöne Abfahrt nach Biberwier machen?

Die Richtung ist mir egal, es geht mir um die Fahrbarkeit der Trails, was ist besser?

checkb


----------



## Baikabaer (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
von Biberwierer Scharte zur Coburger Hütte sollte meist zu fahren sein. 
Coburger Hütte zum Seebensee: nicht unter S2, stellenweise sicher S3-Niveau (aber wenige hundert Höhenmeter). Das heist, das geht schon. 

Den hohen Gang würde ich nicht mit dem Rad fahren wollen. 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. Aber machen kann man alles. Sogar fahren, wenn man sich ansieht, was die Vertriders so fahren können. 

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baikabaer (1. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade noch ein paar Photos von der Gegend gefunden:

Weg zur Biberwierer Scharte:




Hoher Gang:




Um die Coburger Hütte:





Servus,
Roland


----------



## checkb (1. Februar 2008)

> von Biberwierer Scharte zur Coburger Hütte sollte meist zu fahren sein.


Das überrascht mich, sieht auf der Karte recht steil aus.




> Coburger Hütte zum Seebensee: nicht unter S2, stellenweise sicher S3-Niveau (aber wenige hundert Höhenmeter). Das heist, das geht schon.


Sollte kein Problem sein.




> Den hohen Gang würde ich nicht mit dem Rad fahren wollen.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. Aber machen kann man alles. Sogar fahren, wenn man sich ansieht, was die Vertriders so fahren können.



Dachte ich mir, macht ja dann eigentlich Sinn die Runde andersrum zu fahren. Welches Level hat die Biberwierer Scharte S1 - S2 wenn sie hoch fahrbar ist?

checkb


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (1. Februar 2008)

sog. Hoher Gang ist ein teils seilversicherter (leichter) Klettersteig, zu Fuß schon ein Balanceakt. Bike dort sinnfrei.
Biberwier Scharte nach Biberwier und umgekehrt. Steile Geröllrinne, Bike dort sinnfrei.
rein subjektiv.....


----------



## checkb (1. Februar 2008)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> sog. Hoher Gang ist ein teils seilversicherter (leichter) Klettersteig, zu Fuß schon ein Balanceakt. Bike dort sinnfrei.
> Biberwier Scharte nach Biberwier und umgekehrt. Steile Geröllrinne, Bike dort sinnfrei.
> rein subjektiv.....



Danke, dann lohnt sich die Mühe nicht.

checkb


----------



## frorider (1. Februar 2008)

Biberwierer scharte ist bergab recht heftig, bergauf trägst du da alles. An deiner Stelle würd ich gemütlich zum Seebensee, rauf auf die Hütte und den gleichen Weg wieder runter. Ist zwar trailtechnisch nicht wirklich berauschend und vor allem kurz, aber die Alternativen sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert...


----------



## checkb (1. Februar 2008)

frorider schrieb:


> Biberwierer scharte ist bergab recht heftig, bergauf trägst du da alles. An deiner Stelle würd ich gemütlich zum Seebensee, rauf auf die Hütte und den gleichen Weg wieder runter. Ist zwar trailtechnisch nicht wirklich berauschend und vor allem kurz, aber die Alternativen sind nicht wirklich empfehlenswert...



Nee lass mal, als Flachlandtrioler möchte ich im Urlaub schon schöne Trails haben. Es wird sich was anderes finden, ganz sicher.  

checkb


----------



## Fette Qualle (1. Februar 2008)

kann mich bergwerkfaunus nur anschliessen.

Die Bergrettung holt jedes Jahr Leute aus dem hohen Gang, die sich nicht mehr vor und nicht mehr zurück trauen...


----------



## checkb (1. Februar 2008)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> kann mich bergwerkfaunus nur anschliessen.
> 
> Die Bergrettung holt jedes Jahr Leute aus dem hohen Gang, die sich nicht mehr vor und nicht mehr zurück trauen...



Das ist auch kein Wunder, wenn am sieht wie die Leute durch die Berge pilgern, Hauptsache Jack Wolfskin. Die Tour wird auch in einigen Wanderführern angepriesen mit: Trittsicherheit ist erforderlich, was soll das heissen? Egal, wir machen was anderes, obwohl das Panorama mit dem Drachensee wirklich GEIL aussieht.  

checkb


----------



## frorider (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn das der Weg ist den ich meine, dann gehts da am Anfang affensteil durch Lehm und über Nasse Wurzeln runter, dann großteils extrem ausgesetzt, mit lustigen Seilen zum festhalten und dermaßen steil, dass man einfach nicht fahren kann. Die letzten 100hm sind allerdings recht unterhaltsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (4. August 2008)

in meiner Jugend bin ich da mehrmals mit Mama und Papa wandern gewesen, Hoher Gang....nicht empfelenswert. Biberwierer Scharte ebenso, außerdem kannst Du von der Coburger Hütte an schönen Tagen gar nicht runter vor lauter Leut, die würden Dich glaube ich erschlagen.Fahre lieber die Mosertour "Tegestal" die rockt.
Traumhaft


----------

